# Demonstration gegen Softwarepatent-Pläne in Brüssel



## Anonymous (27 August 2003)

* Demonstration gegen Softwarepatent-Pläne in Brüssel  *

Am 27. August, wenige Tage vor der geplanten Abstimmung im Europäischen Parlament, soll sowohl in Brüssel als auch im Internet nochmals gegen Software-Patente demonstriert werden.

Der Vorschlag für eine Richtlinie über Softwarepatente, der dem Europäischen Parlament am 1. September zur Entscheidung vorgelegt wird, gibt Anlass zu einer weiteren Protestwelle. Die Eurolinux-Allianz ruft zur Teilnahme an einer Kundgebung am 27. August in Brüssel und zu Online-Demonstrationen auf. Im Rahmen der Kundgebung ist eine Straßenaufführung um 12 Uhr neben dem Europäischen Parlament und eine Konferenz um 14 Uhr im Europäischen Parlament vorgesehen.

"Der von Arlene McCarthy vorbereitete Richtlinienvorschlag würde die grenzenlose Patentierbarkeit von Algorithmen und Geschäftsmethoden wie Amazon One Click Shopping in Europa durchsetzen", erklärt Benjamin Henrion, der ein lokales Organisationsteam leitet, das von einer Koalition aus 2.000 Softwarefirmen und 160.000 Individuen, hauptsächlich Software-Fachleuten, unterstützt wird.

"Im Mai zog eine zweitägige Softwarepatent-Konferenz in und am Europäischen Parlament 200 Teilnehmer an. Führende Persönlichkeiten aus Wissenschaft und Softwarebranche verrissen den Richtlinienvorschlag in jeder Hinsicht. Dennoch unterstützte der Rechtsausschuss des Parlaments im Juni diesen Vorschlag mit weiteren Änderungsvorschlägen, die ihn noch verschlimmern", erklärt Henrion. "Mehr und mehr Leute sehen das sehr deutlich. Wir erwarten diesmal noch mehr Teilnehmer."

"Die große Mehrheit unserer Unterstützer wird sich am 27. August sicherlich nicht auf dem Luxemburger Platz einfinden. Diejenigen, die nicht nach Brüssel kommen können, sollten virtuell demonstrieren, indem sie den Zugang zu ihren Webservern oder anderen Netzdiensten erschweren", sagt der FFII-Vorsitzende Hartmut Pilch. "Wir haben eine Reihe von Möglichkeiten vorgeschlagen, wie dies geschehen kann. Es gibt sicher eine für jeden. Besser jetzt ein oder zwei Tage lang den Zugang zu einigen Webseiten erschweren als später für die nächsten zehn Jahre die Freiheit des Veröffentlichens verlieren! Wenn der McCarthy-Bericht ohne grundlegende Änderungen verabschiedet wird, werden Urheberrecht und Veröffentlichungsfreiheit wertlos. Programmierer und Internetdienstleister werden regelmäßig wegen Patentverletzung abgemahnt werden, auch wenn sie nur selbst entwickelte Programme im Netz veröffentlichen. Die Frist für demokratische Überwachung läuft am 1. September ab. Der 27. August ist Ihre letzte Chance, sich im europäischen Entscheidungsfindungsprozess zu Softwarepatenten bemerkbar zu machen!" (Dank an Konrad Förstner, Johannes Rohr, Sven Bornemann und Bernhard Kaindl.)

Information: Ffii 

sehr wichtig!!!
nicht erst abwarten, bis es zu spaet ist.
es betrifft uns alle!







del/FTF

*quelle und link:*

 http://www.pro-linux.de/news/2003/5874.html





---

schieb, denn die sache ist unheimlich wichtig. viele seiten haben mitlwerweise den hinweis wegen den e-patens. da diese sache und alle betrifft, sollte man dies nicht uebersehen. speert euere seiten (nicht komplett zu, nur eben eine hinweispage) um den scheiss in die medien zu bringen und den leuten diese sache klar zu machen. beispielseiten die ebenfalls die seiten zugemacht haben:

http://www.winehq.com
http://pro-linux.de
http://mozilla.kairo.at/
http://www.nongnu.org/gcmd/nopats.html
http://www.openantivirus.org/
http://www.vcdimager.org/
http://xinehq.de/index.php/patents
http://freshrpms.net/
http://www.selflinux.org/

http://www.ffii.org/

und bei dem letzten link bekommt ihr infos dazu!
meine eigene seite wird auch folgen!

del/FTF


----------



## Raimund (27 August 2003)

*Ja da legst dich nieder!*

 
Wenn Du der Kaiser bist, kannst Du auch blöde Sprüche patentieren lassen:

http://www.sueddeutsche.de/muenchen/artikel/901/16885/

Gruß
Raimund


----------



## technofreak (27 August 2003)

Da muß das hier aber sofort verboten werden....
http://www.tab-out-of-line.de/html/main04b.html
Außerdem ist der Spruch des Kaisers nicht patenfähig, bereits im Jahre des Herrn 2000 vorveröffentlicht!
http://www.deutsche-dogge.at/foto0006.htm
(unterstes Bild Mitte) 
tf


----------



## Anonymous (28 August 2003)

*re:*

so, also ich habe heute mittag erfahren das es moeglich sein koennte, das diese abstimmung verschoben wird. mittlerweile hat auch pro-linux eine solche ankuenndigung gemacht, jedoch ist noch nicht raus, ob es wirklich so ist, oder ob es nur taeuschung ist. denn so einen fall gab es bereits, da hiess es auch das die abstimmung verschoben werden sollte (vorgezogen), was aber am ende nicht so war.
wenn ich weiteres wissen sollte, dann werde ich es bekannt geben!

del/FTF


----------



## technofreak (29 August 2003)

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/data/tol-29.08.03-000/


			
				Heise schrieb:
			
		

> Abstimmung über EU-Softwarepatente verschoben
> 
> Die Proteste der Gegner und anhaltender Klärungsbedarf in verschiedenen Fraktionen des
> Europaparlaments haben dazu geführt, dass die Kommission der Präsidenten am gestrigen
> ...


----------

